# Mandala is opening



## longtimegrower (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey guys mandala seeds shop will be opening Wednesday December 2nd they said. I guess it depends on your date line. That's what I planted this year and its some great smoke.


----------



## zem (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice buds! They look so dense. What strain is it from Mandala? I have only tried Satori and loved it


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

Beautiful my friend. 
Ill be right over. You did say take a right a the Baptist Church and you were the 1st house on the right?


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2020)

Very well trimmed buds.....that is top shelf.....good work!


----------



## longtimegrower (Dec 2, 2020)

zem said:


> Nice buds! They look so dense. What strain is it from Mandala? I have only tried Satori and loved it


Hashberry. And Chil-om. And i had a couple safari mix their cheap seeds that was some of the best buds.


----------



## longtimegrower (Dec 2, 2020)

I just placed an order. 20% off and the two new early strains were buy one get one free. Good deal.


----------



## longtimegrower (Dec 2, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Beautiful my friend.
> Ill be right over. You did say take a right a the Baptist Church and you were the 1st house on the right?


Yep


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 20, 2021)

Hey guys. I just got my order. It took a while because of things. Took about 40 days ill post pictures. Later


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 20, 2021)

high i'd be new here but just had to say thats a beautiful sight u have in your hands very nice


----------



## MAGAtheist (Feb 15, 2021)

longtimegrower said:


> Hashberry. And Chil-om. And i had a couple safari mix their cheap seeds that was some of the best buds.


Is the Hash berry the purple bud third from the top.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 21, 2021)

Mandala has three strain that are buy one get one free. Two are real early finishers. Mid to late September. And one is satori.. I just have been buying from them for years. I have nothing to do with the company. They are also 20% off.


----------

